# By, until



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Hoe zouden de volgende zinnen kunnen worden in het Nederlands?

1) write the report *by* 5 pm.
# Schrijf het verslag* voor/bij* 5 s'middags.

2) We expect to know the judgment *by* the end of november
#We verwachten het oordeel te weten* voor/bij* het einde van november.

3) We have *until* Friday to send out the documents
# We hebben *tot* Vrijdag om de dokumenten uit te zenden

4) The court proceedings are expected to last *until* November
# De gerechtelijke acties moeten duren *tot* November

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Peterdg

1) voor 5 uur
2) tegen eind november
3) OK
4) OK


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> # We hebben *tot* Vrijdag om de dokumenten uit te zenden


... te verzenden.
Uitzenden: that's what radio stations and TV stations do. And, of course, what 'uitzendbureau's' do.




> 4) The court proceedings are expected to last *until* November
> # De gerechtelijke acties moeten duren *tot* November



De gerechtelijke acties zijn verwacht te   duren *tot* November


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Uitzenden: that's what radio stations and TV stations do.


Dat kan zo gek klinken, maar wat bedoelde je? ''Broadcast'' en ''radiocast''? Mijn zin is gek dan?



eno2 said:


> De gerechtelijke acties zijn verwacht te duren *tot* November



Is mijn zin niet goed of dat is een andere manier om dat te zeggen? Is de betekenis hetzelfde?


----------



## eno2

Zie mijn edit #4. 
 Met toegevoegde doorstreping  van wat fout is


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Goed! Dank je.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog enkele alternatieven, of zelfs verbeteringen: 


Alisson Pereira said:


> 1) write the report *by* 5 pm.
> # Schrijf het verslag* voor/bij* 5 s'middags.
> _Maak het verslag klaar tegen 17 uur_. *By : tegen (meestal)*
> 
> 2) We expect to know the judgment *by* the end of november
> #We verwachten het oordeel te weten* voor/bij* het einde van november.
> _We willen graag het antwoord (kennen) tegen (voor, bij) het einde ... _
> 
> 3) We have *until* Friday to send out the documents
> # We hebben *tot* Vrijdag om de dokumenten uit te zenden
> _.... tot vrijdag de tijd om ... _
> 
> 4) The court proceedings are expected to last *until* November
> _# De gerechtelijke acties zullen vermoedelijk moeten  duren *tot* november_


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok! Dank je!


----------

